# Anyone seen the new Taurus 1911 HC?



## shocktokyo (Oct 21, 2008)

I just saw it on Taurus's webpage.
The mag holds 12 + 1, which is amazing for a 1911.
Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere yet?
And how much are they $$$?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Where is it on their page. I don't see it with the other 1911's


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's in the new products catalog.

Click "what's new" on the home page, or under products. Look on page 9.


----------

